# Drop in HID projector for HX MK4 looks with Halogen projectors for Mk3



## tim frame (Aug 1, 2002)

I was wondering if there is an HID projector that is available that would drop in or with minor modifications fit the housing of a HX Mk4 looks that are equipped with halogen projectors for the Mk3?
thanks guys


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Drop in HID projector for HX MK4 looks with Halogen projectors for Mk3 (tim frame)*

have a picture of the projector lights your talking about. I dont have an MK3 so I could only tell you if I saw what you were looking to replace.


----------



## tim frame (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Drop in HID projector for HX MK4 looks with Halogen projectors for Mk3 (BrunoVdub)*

http://easterneurotuning.com/B...Black
Bruno here is the link to a pic of the light I am trying to work with. I am wondering if a A6 ds2 hid projector will drop right in.
thanks


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Drop in HID projector for HX MK4 looks with Halogen projectors for Mk3 (tim frame)*

well the problem isnt necessarily just the front. Lense diameter is only half of the question. You also need to know how much room you have inside the headlight so you can match it up with the dimensions of the A6 projector. I am willing to bet that the projectors used in those headlights you linked me too are using roughly 2.5 inch diameter lenses and possibly a very small reflector bowl so the A6 may be a tight fit. 
Still I am not certain unless I was able to see the back and how much room you have inside. sorry I cant be any more help. Let me know if you go with them and still try and match up a HID projector.


----------



## kspilly (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Drop in HID projector for HX MK4 looks with Halogen projectors for Mk3 (BrunoVdub)*

Well, I just got done taking these lights apart to do the same HID swap!! Got the lights, with the angel eye option, last week, installed, and was unimpressed with the output. I have a set of M5 bi-xenon HIDs laying around, but they are not going in without major surgery. The projector housing in the lights are smaller in every respect. The inner housing would have to be trimmed out, then you would need to figure out how to secure the HID projector. Hopefully these pics will help out....
Here are the inner housings, one with an eye removed, and the middle light cover off.








Here is the rear part of the housing, with the inner housing removed.








The projector on the left is the one from the headlights, the one on the right is my bi-xenon unit. You can really see the length, diameter and overall size difference. 








Here's the front shot. Again, projector from lights on left, bi-xenon on right.








Here are two pics of the lights on my Jetta before I removed them and tore them apart.
















Hope this will help you guys out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Drop in HID projector for HX MK4 looks with Halogen projectors for Mk3 (kspilly)*

awesome. Loking at those internals your right, looks kind of tight. The E55x are kind of big. However those halogen projectors look very very similar to 2.5 inch lensed valeo projectors. same exact front even with those clips that secure the lense holder to the reflector bowl. 
I would say that you would need something 2. inch then. Valeo might be a direct swap in (how are those halogen projectores secured in place??) Other than that the A6 single xenon projectors do have a 2.5 inch lense which would match up close enough to the opening in the headlight however the reflector bowl is large almost like the E55 pictured on the left so you still may have a time fitting it in there.
thanks for the pics. really helps out alot of people.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kspilly (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Drop in HID projector for HX MK4 looks with Halogen projectors for Mk3 (BrunoVdub)*

Here are a few more shots of mounting locations. There are two bolts sticking out from the bottom, then the top is a metal tab that gets screwed into the inner housing of the light. I measured the front of the projectors that come in the lights. Look to be 2.5 to 2.75 inch. 








Here is with the projector mocked in. The hole below the projector is where the angel eye used to be. 








Kinda weird, I had just taken these apart last evening, then I found this post. Glad I could be of some help! I still have the parts laying out if you need anything else.










_Modified by kspilly at 9:07 AM 6-30-2006_


----------



## tim frame (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Drop in HID projector for HX MK4 looks with Halogen projectors for Mk3 (kspilly)*

KS
What was the output like? What were you running before using the HX projectors? thank you for all of your help and pics too. I dont know If I want to undertake the surgery just yet maybe in a few weeks, after I get tired of the normal halogne output. 
BWT what is the long wire (3ft) hanging out the back of the light for? I am guessing for the city lights or markers?
thanks again
tim


----------



## tim frame (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Drop in HID projector for HX MK4 looks with Halogen projectors for Mk3 (tim frame)*

I am undergoing this project very shortly. Any advise people?
thanks


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Drop in HID projector for HX MK4 looks with Halogen projectors for Mk3 (tim frame)*

Well I am not to sure exactly what your wanting to know. But if you asking if the stock halogen projectors in those headlights are good for HID then I would say get a set of valeo low beam projectors that are 2.5 inch and designed for HID and you will be better off.


----------



## tim frame (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: Drop in HID projector for HX MK4 looks with Halogen projectors for Mk3 (BrunoVdub)*

So a D2S or R kit (cant remember which) won't work too well. Where is a good source for HID projectors that will swap into a mk4 look.
Also, is there any way to upgrade the bulb in the angel eyes. If so what number is the bulb
thanks bruno


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Drop in HID projector for HX MK4 looks with Halogen projectors for Mk3 (tim frame)*

well if you were going the route of chaning those halogen rojectors out for D2S HID style projectors then you would need to go with a D2S kit. I recomend looking on hidplanet.com for brand new stuff such as valeo projetors and bulbs and ballasts. However if money is tight then you can search ebay for some equipment just make sure you know what your buying and from whom you are buying.
based on the pictures of the headlights you have the valeo 2.5 inch low beam projectors would be almost a direct swap.


----------



## killroy77 (May 4, 2005)

Some of your pics aren't working for some reason. Other 2.5in lens projectors that are not as large as the A6. 
Bosch e46 - Used on some BMW's and TT's. 
Valeo D2S or D1S - 2.5 in - used on Audi and Caddy's. 
TSX - Yes, there from an Acura, but they are the absolute best 2.5 in lens projector on the market. 
S2000 -Not sure if you want honda parts on a German car. Not as good as TSX, but they are very good. 
FX330 - I think, not sure if they will fit. 
ZKW - Kind of large like the Hella A6. 
Smallest projector listed is the e46 bosch, but it has the worst output among the list.


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (killroy77)*

Killroy, I was able to see the pics when they were working and the halogen projectors were like rip off valeos. I think the valeo D2S 2.5 inch projectors would be a direct swap without any cutting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killroy77 (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (BrunoVdub)*

In that case, I would try to find a European Clear lense D2S Valeo set of projectors. .


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (killroy77)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yes I agree.
That would be the hotness.


----------



## tim frame (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (BrunoVdub)*

Great info comming through there.
thanks gents
hidplanet has the valeo but are out of stock at the moment. Are the bolt patterns the same or similar?


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (tim frame)*

IIRC looking at those halogen projectors that originally came with those lights, the halogen projectors look ientical to those valeos. Not 100% because the pictures are down and it has been a while, but the simularity is uncanny.


----------



## kspilly (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (BrunoVdub)*

Sorry guys, cleaned out my photobucket the other week. Couldn't remember why I had those shots in there, so out they went. 








































I think these were the ones I had up. 
As for stock output from the lights before modification, not too overly bad, but the mk4 looks I had before were much better. Course, they were true Hellas, so not much comparison there. 
I did end up actually putting the 2.5" projector front section onto the rear of a valeo bi-xenon setup. Put back together, they looked completely normal from the front. Got some REALLY good output from them too. thing is, this added about 2" to the depth, so the rears I couldn't get sealed up. Then I got ride of the car, so never really finished it. Saw the car the other day, they have fog buildup in them. Trying to talk to the new owner about letting me try to redo them...


_Modified by kspilly at 8:23 PM 10-25-2006_


----------



## kspilly (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (kspilly)*

Oh yeah, the extra 3ft cable coming out of the housing is for the angel eyes. so you can wire them in if you want or to a switch or whatever.


----------



## tim frame (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (kspilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kspilly* »_Oh yeah, the extra 3ft cable coming out of the housing is for the angel eyes. so you can wire them in if you want or to a switch or whatever.









I think they are blinkers. i spliced them into my front turns and small orange blinkers in the light housing blink. However, I dont know how to get the angel eyes working, but both high and low beam work.


----------



## killroy77 (May 4, 2005)

Oh, yea, bruno is dead on, those look just like Valeo's. Sell the E55's and get get ECE clear lens Valeo's. You might needs to fab a bracket, but the size is identical. You won't be able to get the E55's in there.


----------



## tim frame (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (tim frame)*

Can't seem to get the angel eyes to work. Any input on this. 
Also aiming these are a bitch also. Is the outer knob for up and down adjustments and the inner knob for side to side?
thanks


----------



## kspilly (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (tim frame)*

The knob towards the grill is the side to side, the other one is up and down. Be patient, they are a pain!
As for the angel eyes, mine were a wire on the harness. Not sure which one since I don't have the car anymore...


----------

